# Attitude doesn't seem to know squat



## leafminer (Jul 5, 2009)

I think this is pretty crap. This description is from Attitude seeds. The rest of their descriptions are similar:
*
Type:* Indica, Sativa, Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
*Sex: *Regular
*Genetics:* Mostly Indica

TYPE?? What? Genetics "MOSTLY"??? How much is "Mostly"? 60%? 70%? 90%? It makes a big freaking difference, Attitude!
I mean, I know *exactly* how much indica and how much sativa are in my strains. Like my Mint Choc is 50%-50% and my Secret Agent is 75% sativa and 25% indica.

If anyone from Attitude is reading this, your descriptions totally suck. I want to know what genetics I am buying and if your suppliers can't tell you, they suck as well.
(Rant over for now) :ignore:


----------



## Locked (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL.... I love ordering from Attitude but I will be the first to agree with you that that description is horrible...talk about being vague and confusing...the only thing I get from that is that it is more Indica than Sativa...but by how much?? is it 51-49?? 90-10??


----------



## leafminer (Jul 5, 2009)

It makes such a huge difference. I haven't finished the first Secret Agent grow yet, but it looks totally like a sativa - yet I think it is not going to get higher than 6 feet by the look of it. That's a helluva difference from, say, a pure Thai! If I'm buying, say, a sativa, I want a 100% sativa not a 90% one. Seems to me to be pointless breeding anything if you don't accurately record the genetics.
Imagine the Kennel Club judging a dog that is "Mostly Rottweiler"? Nah. Wouldn't happen! I've got nothing against exotic mixes - but please please make sure you know what you've got. Otherwise all we have is a bunch of mutts.


----------



## Hick (Jul 6, 2009)

> I mean, I know exactly how much indica and how much sativa are in my strains. Like my Mint Choc is 50%-50% and my Secret Agent is 75% sativa and 25% indica.


..and exactly "how" did you determine that?..   IMO/E there are _very_ few 'pure' anythings out there today. Virtually "everything" from seed banks has been clouded with hybrid crosses. 
I haven't closely followed your "breeding" journal, but 





> Aurora Indica is an f1 hybrid of Afghan and Northern Lights.


 NL is also a hybrid


> Some Characteristics of Northern Lights Marijuana Seeds and Plants
> 
> Flowering time: 6-7 weeks
> Yield: 350-450 dried grams per square meter on the Sea of Green marijuana cultivation method, or 400 grams and more when grown outdoors in optimal conditions
> ...


Soooo.. by using an F1 *hybrid*, (of undetermined indica content)I don't see how you could possibly conjecture exact percentages.
   I agree, if you don't "know" what percentage a hybrid contains, it makes it 'difficult' to calculate percentages. What I am trying to convey, is in this day and age, "pure" sat's or indicas are next to impossible to find.  The excption, being a landrace variety, ..."possibly" something along the lines of your oaxocn sativa.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 6, 2009)

> or 400 grams and more when grown outdoors in optimal conditions


  well now dont that just bring a smile to my face. i just put my 2 nl's i revegged outdoors couple days ago. i doubt i'll get 300grams but im sure i'll be a happy camper to say the least anyway.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 6, 2009)

Which is why I'm getting some Nigerian and some Thai sativa seed sent to me. These are direct from in-country and I don't think anyone can do better than that. Certainly I know where my Mexican sativa came from! Unfortunately the guy who supplied it has disappeared... I'll have to go to Oaxaca if I want more. Or maybe to Guerrero, home of Acapulco Gold. A bit dangerous; wasn't too long ago the authorities arrested two American guys who were trying to introduce indica seed varieties to the region.

My problem does remain the indica side. Where can I get a landrace indica strain?
Having made several grows of Aurora I can see that it is about as indica as anyone could imagine... very short plant with lollipop cola, no branching at all. Plus of course the stone. Nothing sativa about that!
I was looking for a pure indica when I noticed those useless descriptions in Attitude's catalogue. Do they think we're going to complain to the trading standards people maybe? Bah!
So if you can tell me where to look for a pure indica, that would be very useful.


----------

